# Shupp's Grove finds



## privvydigger (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm in the poor house at the moment so I bought a couple a small things just for fun.
 The soda is from a non existent town I think the lattace one is either poison or English.
 small dead shot and an Alexanders lung in small size.  less than twenty bucks anyway


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, hey, at least you got to attend, and bring home a few items that appealed......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's a good thing.


----------



## glass man (Jul 17, 2010)

GOT THAT RIGHT JOE!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2010)

I was hoping to see you there Joe, I guess you didnt make it. 
 I didnt see too many people I knew there, just a few.


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 17, 2010)

I had all intentions of going, but friday at 3pm, gotta work sat. plan on heading early sun morn. Hope there is some good stuff left!!!! mike


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 17, 2010)

Just got home a little while ago! Fun day, but I'm beat!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> I was hoping to see you there Joe, I guess you didnt make it.
> I didnt see too many people I knew there, just a few.


 

 Thank you very much Gunth,.....Likewise for sure,...Everyones probably tired of money woes,[:'(] and Shupps Grove was very much on my must do list this year, but with out trying to jinx myself, There's a pending job offer in the works that I'd really like to have, I'm trying not to put too much hope on it until I know, but that would really help out alot. Hey,...I'm a patient man,....Maybe we'll be talkin' meds next year at this time.[] I certainly hope so. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's finds as well.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2010)

> I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's finds as well


 
 I bought a bunch of low end stuff but it was items I havent seen before or are uncommon.

 Here is an unembossed bottle most everyone can identify, I got two of these.
 I think they were made just before the end of the product life and I see them much less than the embossed ones.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2010)

T Hart-Smith Whooping Cough Specialist from Philly.
 and
 Star Pain Expeller .. pretty common but I like it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2010)

Civil War era Pond's Extract

 and 

 A tiny D F Coles druggist from Rahway NJ


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 17, 2010)

OSWI Catarrh Remedy  ... made by J Stackhouse in Philly around 1891 , never  heard of it before. Not sure what OSWI means.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 17, 2010)

Those are all nice well thought out selections,....I love the older Ponds, and the unembossed Ocean Weed heart remedy's are really cool too! I've seen the unembossed swamp roots fairly often but not the Ocean version. I have an "Anchor" pain expeller that looks a lot like the "Star"....Cool meds.


----------



## slag pile digger (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, heading to shupps in a few minutes, actually talked wifey into coming, keep your fingers crossed that there are still good finds to be had !!!!!  Michael


----------



## annie44 (Jul 18, 2010)

I picked up a nice New England Bertinquiot ink.  Darker amber than the ones that appear to be from CT - very Stoddard looking.  Price was excellent, possibly because the embossing is faint, but no defects in the glass.  I'll try to post pics when I get home.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice schematics!  Oh, and bottles too  []


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 18, 2010)

> Nice schematics!


 Work getting in the way of fun...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 18, 2010)

I picked this up... there's no bottle, though.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 18, 2010)

I stopped in my tracks when I saw this. Anyone ever see this color before? "Peach Puce"... a little out of my price range!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's another picture. I think I hit autocorrect on that one - a little too bright. I think this color is a little more accurate.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice Kate,....does that say 1250? I like the "Cooley's" in the background, and the little ink too.[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 18, 2010)

Joe - I think it actually said $1350. Got a lot of resizing to do before I post them all here.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 18, 2010)

Can't wait to see them Kate.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

Not all are re-sized yet.... but here's some pics of the weekend.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 19, 2010)

Real nice stuff so far Kate,....I LOVE the Brown Bear honey can,...the four door? Model T toy truck is cool, and I like that Hartshorn's vanilla sign too. (and of course the bottles)[] A few digs ago Fred gave me a talc tin similar to the one in your first pic.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

I got a Penn State one - $3... and two big Old Mill Ginger Ales  for $1 each.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

Oops - no bottles in that pic... I don't have one yet.... I'll take one later.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

I am officially calling all of these bottles Chow Chows when I find them now. Even though they could've held something else.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

Not a great pic, but I want one of these honey bottles.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool dug stuff!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

This was one of the regular vendors... I feel loopy when I look at this thing! Mr Fun Eyes my butt![&:]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

.A Rumford with label - $80


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

Mini scroll flask


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

This was pretty!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

Lots of Lids!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

Jumbo Peanut Butter lid.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

There were a bunch of Mickey Mouse insulators of various shades.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 19, 2010)

When I was a kid, My Italian grandmother (Fathers side) had one of those and _Mrs. Fun eyes_ in her kitchen! Scared the crap outa me.[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

I thought this was pretty cool!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2010)

I have more pics, but I'm done re-sizing for tonight. Hope everybody enjoys the pics! At least Joe is!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 19, 2010)

Darn , I missed that Hartshorn's sign...


----------



## glass man (Jul 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Here's another picture. I think I hit autocorrect on that one - a little too bright. I think this color is a little more accurate.


 


 GREAT PICS KATE! THE LITTLE BOTTLE TO THE RIGHT OF THE PUCE BOTTLE THAT IS AQUA,SMALL AND HAS CATHEDRAL WINDOWS ON IT...DO YOU KNOW OR REMEMBER WHAT THE LABEL ON IT SAYS? I HAVE ONE WITH NO LABEL OJN IT I HOPE TO SELL THIS WEEKEND. I HAVE BEEN TOLD IT IS A INK,BUT NOT SURE. IF YOU CAN TELL ME WHAT THE LABEL SAYS ON IT WILL BE A GREAT HELP IN FINALLY KNOWING WHAT IT HELD FOR SURE! THANKS AND AGAIN GREAT PICTURES!!  JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 20, 2010)

Jamie - it's pomade.... not ink... and I think pricey (with label).  Post a pic on here and see if someone can help you. I can't lighten the label to make it readable.


----------



## Wangan (Jul 20, 2010)

This is the best I could do and this doesnt show it very good.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 20, 2010)

Mr Fun Eyes makes me blink a lot....feel like there is something wrong with my vision....I know, that's what it's supposed to do...and it works..still after all these beers.

 I love seeing everyone's photos of the shows... makes me sad we have to miss them all tho.


----------



## glass man (Jul 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 thanks kate...every time i have seen this one on ebay[maybe 5 or so..some did not  have the cathedral glass windows..the person has put it as an ink.when i wrote them were they sure ,.none were


----------



## glass man (Jul 22, 2010)

THAT IS THE EXACT BOTTLE I HAVE,BUT NO LABEL,MINE IS OPEN PONTILED AS I AM SURE THE ONE IN YOUR PICTURE IS.THE ONE IN THE PIC. LOOKS LIKE IT HAS A LIP CHIP. THANK YOU AGAIN KATE!!! JAMIE


----------



## hypnos68134 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have to make a trip back to Pa. next year for Shupp's. I have thought about it a few times, but unless something from Tamaqua shows up there, it is pretty much a wasted trip for me. Might be a good place to add another Masonic flask or two, or TEN, to my collection!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 25, 2010)

Great pictures, Kate.  I wish I could have made it!


----------

